# Anyone think this sounds like The Piano theme by Michael Nyman.



## Davzon

I was listening to Nefeli by Einaudi and to me kinda sounded like Michael Nymans piano theme what do you all think ?


----------



## PetrB

I'm clearly being here very shallow and dismissive, but the generic minimalist / new-age sound as worked by both Nyman and Einaudi (both composers having an extensive training in classical music and composition) is nearly interchangeable, undistinguished, and of little or less consequence.

There music is, I suppose, technically "classical," and almost universally dismissed as nothing of any consequence at all by huge numbers of the classical community. (To that pool one can add, a.o. -- Wim Mertens and Simeon ten Holt.)

Go to youtube and look for "Sad Piano Song" and you'll hear dozens of very similar "generic" scraps of new-age sounding piano music from anywhere from very young adolescents through polished self-taught amateurs.


----------



## Guest

Peter Greenaway often opted for Nyman for his films. I remember one film however (_Belly of an Architect_, if I remember right) where the music chosen was by Wim Wenders instead. I never knew that at the time, and always thought it was Nyman. Goes to show, PetrB, as you say above.


----------



## PetrB

TalkingHead said:


> Peter Greenaway often opted for Nyman for his films. I remember one film however (_Belly of an Architect_, if I remember right) where the music chosen was by Wim Wenders instead. I never knew that at the time, and always thought it was Nyman. Goes to show, PetrB, as you say above.


Greenaway also worked with Louis Andriessen, their first collaboration a made for television _M is for Man, Music, Mozart_ (very nice) and later Andriessen's opera, _Rosa, a horse opera._ Both, due to the heft of Andriessen (vs. Eunaudi, Mertens, Nyman, etc.) yielded much more substantial results.


----------

